# Eastern Orthodox and the Athanasian Creed



## Marrow Man (Jun 13, 2012)

I read this article this morning and it made we wonder about how firmly EOs hold to the Filioque statement in the Nicaean-Constantinopolitan Creed.

http://theaquilareport.com/remove-the-filioque-clause-from-the-nicene-creed-virtue-online/

The article includes this paragraph:



> It is sometimes argued that the Athanasian Creed contains the Filioque clause so it must have been used anciently, and it does in the West just as it is included in the Nicene Creed, but the Eastern Orthodox Churches also make use of the Athanasian Creed in the Liturgy of the Hours where it is found without the Filioque clause.



The Athanasian Creed includes this statement:



> The Holy Spirit is of the Father and of the Son; neither made, nor created, nor begotten, but proceeding.



My question: does the EO Church reject the Athanasian Creed, omit/edit the line, or something else? I understand that the phrase is not part of the original N-C Creed, but how do they handle its occurrence in the Athanasian Creed?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 13, 2012)

I am not sure, I think the West after much consideration inserted it, or so I have heard and (hence the schism). A much better church historian than I should answer the question though if I am wrong.


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 13, 2012)

My understanding is that most branches of EO reject, or at least do not liturgically use the Athanasian Creed (so called) because of its inclusion of the clause _Spiritus Sanctus a Patre et Filio_.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 13, 2012)

The Athanasian Creed is a Western Church creed and was never adopted by an oecumenical synod. The Eastern Orthodox Churches have not adopted nor does she use the Athanasian Creed.


----------

